# مكونات جناح الطائرة



## جنان حمزة (24 أغسطس 2013)

*جناح الطائرة مكوناته _ اجزاءه*
​*السلام عليكم حبايب*




*جناح الطائرة في الطائرات النفاثة التجارية الحديثة يتكون من الأجزاء التالية:


-Wing Body*
*جسم الجناح نفسه ...وهو هيكل معدني مجوف ....وهذه التجاويف تكون خزانات الوقود ويغلف الجناح صفائح الألمنيوم المحشوة بال Honycom **وهو خلية نحل من مادة الفابرقلاس الخفيف الوزن و هو أقوى من الفولاذ.

- Fule Tanks *
*وتقع خزانات الوقود داخل تجاويف الجناح وتقسم إلى أكثر من خزان تحتوى على طلمبات ضخ الوقود ....وعوامات قياس كمية الوقود....ومحابس الوقود


-Slats*
*على مقدمة الجناح تقع الـ Slats **وتستخدم قبل الإقلاع والهبوط لزيادة مساحة الجناح للحصول على إقلاع وهبوط أفضل بزيادة معامل الرفع والدفع من خلال انسيابية مرور الهواء فوقها والدفع أسفل منها ...ويتم تحريكها بماطور تدفعه قوه من الهواء ...أو الهيدرولك ..أو الكهرباء حسب نوع الطائرة ...و بأكثر من مصدر للتحريك 

-Flaps*
*على مؤخرة الجناح تقع الـ Flaps **وتستخدم مثل الـ Slats ...**وتحرك بنفس الطريقة ..وبعد الإقلاع يتم إرجاعها إلى وضعها الطبيعي ...لأنها لا تتحمل ضغوط الهواء Airloads **في السرعات العالية...*
*يتم التحكم بهما عن طريق Flap /Slat Handle **الذي يقع في الوسط على الـ Mid Conceal **بين الطيار ومساعده





-Ailrons*
*على مؤخرة الجناح أيضا تقع الـ Ailerons **وهذه من Primary Flight Controls **وعن طريق التحكم بها يتم الـ Roll **وهو دوران الطائرة إلى والتفافها *
*ويتم التحكم به عن طريق لف مقود الطيار Control Column **يمين نلف يمين ...**ويسار نلف يسار ....إلا أن الـ Aileron **عند تحركه للأعلى على الجناح الأيسر يتحرك الـ Aileron **الذي على الجناح الأيمن إلى الأسفل فتلف الطائرة للجهة اليسرى





-Spoilers *
*فوق الجناح تقع الـ Spoilers**وتستخدم كوابح هوائيه Air Brakes **واستخدامها في الجو قليل جدا ويتم في الطائرات المتقدمة تقنيا لمسانده الالتفاف لمرونة اكبر *
*واستعمالها الرئيسي عند الهبوط وبعد ملامسة العجلات للأرض ترتفع الـ Spoilers **مكونة كوابح تعمل على إعدام سحب الارتفاع الـ Lift **من فوق الجناح فتلتصق الطائرة أكثر بالأرض ...وتقل السرعة تمهيدا لإيقاف الطائرة 



-Eng Pylon *
*على الجناح أيضا يقع الـ Pylon **وهو الجزء الذي يثبت عليه محرك الطائرة 

- Hf Antenna*
*على حافة الجناح Wing Tip **يقع هوائي HF Antenna **الـ HF **وينبغي توخي الحذر عند العمل على الجناح للتأكد من عدم تشغيل نظام الاتصال بالـ HF **لان الانتانا يسخن إلى درجه عاليه وقد يسبب الاحتراق

- Fule Panal *
*على الجناح ايضا يقع الـ Fuel Panel **وهو موقع تعبئة الوقود بحسب الطائرة

- Static Wigs *
*وهى عبارة عن عصيات صغيره بطول 15 سم تقريبا تستخدم لتفريغ الشحنات الكهربائية في حال حصول ضربات صواعق البرق 

-Fuel Dump Valves *
*محبس تفريغ الوقود يستخدم عند الحاجة لتفريغ الوقود في حالات الهبوط الاضطراري


- Landing Light *
*لمبات الإضاءة للمدرج للهبوط 

-Logo Lights *
*لمبات إضاءة علامة الشركة على ذيل الطائرة

-RAT
Ram Air Turbine **وهذا التوربين عبارة عن مروحة تنزل تحت الجناح و تقع تحت جناح واحد فقط ويستخدم لتوليد الطاقة الهيدروليكية في حال الطوارئ وفشل أنظمة الهيدروليك العادية *


*تحياتي*
آخر مواضيعي
0 صيانه المضخات
0 تقنيـــــــه اللحام
0 ميكانيــــــــــك السرعـــة
0 احـــــــمر x احمــــــــر
0 كتاب Introduction to Control Engineering ; Modeling, Analysis and Design
توقيع وحودي











رقم المشاركة : [ *2* ]



20 - 5 - 2008, 2:59 PM

sarmad1992
شكشوك صار سكرتير وزير





الجنس:


















 

 

 







شكرا حب على الموضوع


----------



## طائطة (31 أغسطس 2013)

شكرآ جزيلا على الموضوع الرائع و المميز


----------



## abo.alnoor.tec (28 يونيو 2015)

موضوع رائع


----------

